# In WI and looking for a GSD puppy



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

I am looking for a GSD puppy. I have a wife and three kids. We are in southern WI, live on a little over 40 acres in the country with plenty of room. Kids are 9, 7, and 5 years old. I don't want to do Schutzhund, not enough time, but I do want a confident family dog that will play with us, but not high strung or hyper. We have lots of trails in the woods and want a dog that will stay with the kids and my wife when they are outside and keep and eye on them, as well as alert us to things at night, such as someone showing up to the house unannounced.

So far we have visited Bill Kulla and Vom Haus Miller. Saw gildafk9 mentioned and was thinking of a visit.

We saw a really beautiful female puppy at Bill Kulla's place and were tempted to buy, but timing is not quite right for us, but will be ready in about a month. Price isn't an issue, we just want the right dog.

Any other recommendations of breeders to check out?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

This older thread has some more suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...i-mn-highly-recommended-breeders-midwest.html


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

Mary Beth said:


> This older thread has some more suggestions:


Thank you for the link. I get the impression from that thread there are some places to avoid, but it's not allowed to post publicly. If there is anything I should know that someone can private message me about, I would appreciate that too.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

You're not to far from Michigan, have a look at this kennel, worth your looking at.

Aus Gerstbrei: German Shepherd Breeders in Michigan, Breeders of Highest quality German Shepherds in Michigan.German Shepherd breeders Michigan, German Shepherd puppies for sale, German Shepherd puppies in Michigan, Best German Shepherd Breeders, Ger

They put a great deal of foundation work into their pups and I respect the work they do.



Kim


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

This is a hike for you, but I'm going to give you the same advice I give everyone in MN/IA/WI looking for a pup. Go to the GSD club of Minneapolis-St. Paul and look among that list for breeders. These are almost all American show line breeders, but for what you mention in your OP, you can find that among ASLs.

I'd add Kenlyn/Marquis to that list for Wisconsin.

there are several breeders I'd warn you away from but I'll have to PM those.


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> This is a hike for you, but I'm going to give you the same advice I give everyone in MN/IA/WI looking for a pup. Go to the GSD club of Minneapolis-St. Paul and look among that list for breeders. These are almost all American show line breeders, but for what you mention in your OP, you can find that among ASLs.
> 
> I'd add Kenlyn/Marquis to that list for Wisconsin.
> 
> there are several breeders I'd warn you away from but I'll have to PM those.


Thanks for the info and the PM.

A well known breeder I talked to didn't have great things to say about show line dogs, and that kind of steered me away. I didn't mention it in the OP, but I was thinking I did want a working line, but maybe just a little more mellow than what someone doing Schutzhund would get. 

I definitely want a dog that has drive and energy when outside, but can be calm when in the house, and smart enough to recognize to be gentle with the kids (not jumping on them, knocking them over).

I've heard Staatzmacht was supposed to be a good one in MN. I am not opposed to traveling if it means finding the right breeder.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

samjham said:


> Thanks for the info and the PM.
> 
> A well known breeder I talked to didn't have great things to say about show line dogs, and that kind of steered me away. I didn't mention it in the OP, but I was thinking I did want a working line, but maybe just a little more mellow than what someone doing Schutzhund would get.
> 
> ...


There is certainly plenty to critique in any type of dog, and the American show line cannot be excluded from that. I have an American show line, love her, would get another in a heartbeat, but there are very real issues at play within American show dogs. The key is to appreciate the best of what any line type has to offer (and both show and working lines have plenty), be aware of the pitfalls, and weigh all that to choose the line type and breeder that's likely to be the best fit for you.

I can tell you that my dog has plenty of energy to get up and go. The magic phrase is, "Do you want to...?" and she is up and ready. She is calm and mellow in the house during the workday (my husband works from home, so her job is to be mellow while he works; all bets are off in the evening, which she's been taught is her time). She seems to have an innate sense of kids and the need to be gentle and tolerant of them. She is generally confident and laidback out in the world, and I can take her nearly anywhere. Her temperament and drives are not suitable for all dog sports (namely herding and schutzhund), but she can do others.

You could probably also find a dog much like that, with all those same good qualities, in working lines. I'm not in working lines myself, so I can't speak to specifics, but I'm confident those dogs exist.

I tell people local to me to go to the GSD club on a Friday night and watch training. They have a rally class, a conformation class, and obedience from puppy to advanced. Go a few times. Get a sense of which dogs you like as you see them interacting with their handlers. Talk to owners and meet their dogs, you can meet breeders there also and it's far more relaxed than a dog show. But that would be a hike for you from southern Wisconsin, and that would be pretty much all show lines.


----------



## Linderr6 (Jul 19, 2017)

hi,
I sent you a PM. I highly recommend Anne Isles' in Rosemount, MN. Show dogs but amazingly smart, healthy, confident, balanced dogs.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

The GSDC of WI is just East of Waukesha. You could stop by and watch training this coming weekend. You could also call the puppy coordinator (Diane, I think) and ask if there is puppy class this Saturday/Sunday - it's free, so it attracts a diversity of people. 

It's interesting to observe different types of GSDs. You will see things you like, and maybe some other dogs you don't care for as much. 

Guests are generally welcome, and most people are MORE than happy to talk about their dogs - where they're from, what they're training in. 

Some of the big state-wide and region-wide events recently wrapped up - both the WI Specialty (conformation and AKC obedience) as well as the IPO regional (WL primarily). Otherwise I'd point you toward those. . A number of people are prepping now for Nationals in their chosen venue.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> The GSDC of WI is just East of Waukesha. You could stop by and watch training this coming weekend. You could also call the puppy coordinator (Diane, I think) and ask if there is puppy class this Saturday/Sunday - it's free, so it attracts a diversity of people.
> 
> It's interesting to observe different types of GSDs. You will see things you like, and maybe some other dogs you don't care for as much.
> 
> ...


This is very useful advice. If you do decide you like the dogs, you will probably find a fair amount of overlap between the Minnesota and Wisconsin clubs in terms of ancestry. If you find the dogs are not for you and it solidifies that you would prefer a working line, then that is useful information as well.

It's certainly true that there are differences within line types, and some of them are nuanced. It's why even though I may have my own private short list, I won't steer you toward or away from any specific breeder unless there are concerns like I outlined in my brief PM. A tendency I don't like might be just what you are looking for, and my "must have" trait might be something you don't care for. So I tend to say look at the group overall, it tends to be strong, it's up to you to determine the subtleties that work for you. Observing dogs and puppies at training is a good place to start.


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> This is very useful advice. If you do decide you like the dogs, you will probably find a fair amount of overlap between the Minnesota and Wisconsin clubs in terms of ancestry. If you find the dogs are not for you and it solidifies that you would prefer a working line, then that is useful information as well.
> 
> It's certainly true that there are differences within line types, and some of them are nuanced. It's why even though I may have my own private short list, I won't steer you toward or away from any specific breeder unless there are concerns like I outlined in my brief PM. A tendency I don't like might be just what you are looking for, and my "must have" trait might be something you don't care for. So I tend to say look at the group overall, it tends to be strong, it's up to you to determine the subtleties that work for you. Observing dogs and puppies at training is a good place to start.


Thanks, this sounds like good advice and I appreciate the well reasoned response. I always tend to be a little skeptical of absolutes, sort of like the one breeder I mentioned before.

One thing I am wondering about a show line GSD, do you think they would be brave in the face of an intruder breaking in the house, or someone threatening my wife or kids when I wasn't home? I wouldn't want a dog that would just want a stranger to pet them, or even run and hide. I have seen videos online of dogs people think would be brave, but in a simulated break in they were no use.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

samjham said:


> Thanks, this sounds like good advice and I appreciate the well reasoned response. I always tend to be a little skeptical of absolutes, sort of like the one breeder I mentioned before.
> 
> *One thing I am wondering about a show line GSD, do you think they would be brave in the face of an intruder breaking in the house, or someone threatening my wife or kids when I wasn't home? I wouldn't want a dog that would just want a stranger to pet them, or even run and hide. I have seen videos online of dogs people think would be brave, but in a simulated break in they were no use.*




There is no guarantee that a Working Line dog or a Show Line dog would this, is comes down to the individual dog, it's genetics, training, etc. etc.

Good Luck in your Search

Kim


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

samjham said:


> One thing I am wondering about a show line GSD, do you think they would be brave in the face of an intruder breaking in the house, or someone threatening my wife or kids when I wasn't home? I wouldn't want a dog that would just want a stranger to pet them, or even run and hide. I have seen videos online of dogs people think would be brave, but in a simulated break in they were no use.



Depends on the dog. I was out at a breeder friend's house yesterday. One of her puppy buyers was visiting with her GSDS. There was a drug bust outside of town recently, and several illegal aliens were involved. They scattered into the countryside, and one of them broke into this girl's house, trying to hide. She was home, along with her 2 year old fancy, American show line, show dog, who proceeded to tear that guy up. So yeah, it happens.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> samjham said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I am wondering about a show line GSD, *do you think they would be brave in the face of an intruder breaking in the house, or someone threatening my wife or kids when I wasn't home? I wouldn't want a dog that would just want a stranger to pet them, or even run and hide.* I have seen videos online of dogs people think would be brave, but in a simulated break in they were no use.
> ...


Regarding the bolded, I agree with dogfaeries and with Pirates: It depends on the dog. I think it might also depend on whether you want the dog to actually tear someone up or just look and sound like s/he will.

What I can tell you about my show line dog is that she will alert if something is hinky outside. I have seen her calmly place herself between the door and me when something truly weird was going on in front of the house (Minneapolis PD's mobile crime scene unit parked directly across the street and about ten officers working/talking to people, I never did find out what happened). She didn't react, just quietly picked up the bully stick she was chewing and stationed herself by the door. 

On the more extreme end, I have seen her get in front of me to block a perceived threat, and she acted like she was ready to do battle. She was mistaken, but I understood why she decided that particular person in that particular context was threatening. I couldn't tell you for sure if she'd have actually done anything, but it sure looked like it. And this is where the question comes in regarding whether you would prefer for your dog to just look like it is ready to tear someone apart or for them actually being willing to do it. Many times, the appearance of ferocity will likely be enough, and there is a certain amount of responsibility that comes with having a dog that would be willing to do battle to protect you. (I don't say this to discourage you from wanting a dog that would protect you, it's fine to want that, it's just something to think about.)

But again, it depends on your individual dog. There might be differential likelihoods ("given an individual dog from X line type, the probability of protection is _p_"), I'm simply not experienced/informed enough to say that for sure, but being from a particular line type isn't a guarantee that your dog would protect you, nor is it a guarantee that it wouldn't.


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

Good info all around. I guess it's realistic to think that the best chance of having a dog that would attack a bad guy breaking into the house is lots of dog training. For me, getting that naturally would be nice, but is not a requirement. I just want an early warning system.

I appreciate the suggestions, and I did contact Aus Gertbrei. I think they are an option, but it is rather far for me.

What about Huerta Hof? They are much closer and seem to get lots of good reviews, from what I have been able to find.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi samjhan, I'm going to send you a PM, but some general advice would be echoing what others have stated. Go out and see dogs at training. Talk to their owners. Getting a GOOD dog with strong nerves and a solid temperament is so worth all the leg work it takes to find them.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

samjham said:


> Good info all around. I guess it's realistic to think that the best chance of having a dog that would attack a bad guy breaking into the house is lots of dog training. For me, getting that naturally would be nice, but is not a requirement. I just want an early warning system.


Anything my dog has done has been all her, no specific training. I'm not knowledgeable in protection and didn't go there with my dog. I'm totally out of my depth when we start talking about that. She does alert and would be an early warning system. 

If you wanted to do specific protection training, I'd say find a breeder producing suitable dogs and ask them those questions.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

samjham said:


> What about Huerta Hof? They are much closer and seem to get lots of good reviews, from what I have been able to find.


HH is supposed to be excellent.. But many have a hard time communicating with them including myself. Seems they have SO MUCH demand for their pups they only respond when they have pups available.. (my best guess).. Still, I hear really good things and they were on my short list. (Bill Kulla was on that list too BTW)

IMO you are heading down the right path.. A path I recently took. I'll share what I have realized after taking the journey.. 1st - you're not looking for the right puppy, you're looking for the right breeder. A good breeder will understand your needs and abilities and place the right puppy with you... stacking the deck in your favor with great genetics, temperament, etc. 

to select a breeder you need to know if you want a work line dog or a show line dog. And then if you want American or German lines.. It's A LOT take in and there are no "wrong decisions" here.. It's personal preference.. The most important part it to pick a breeder you are comfortable and confident with.

So on my short list I ended up with:
Bill Kulla, IL- Work
Huerta Hof, IL - work/show?
Alta-Tollhaus, MI - show (top pick if I had wanted show lines)
Landschaft Kennels in IL. - work

And I ultimately selected Landschaft Kennels. A smaller breeder than the ones listed above but I really connected with Marcy. Very willing to talk about the breed and was more concerned with helping me make the right choice than selling me a puppy. I trusted that she would place the right puppy with my family with two young children.. Sully is 6 months old and best dog an owner could ever want. If you find their facebook page you see a video they posted of my daughter "training" with Sully at about 10 weeks old. 

Don't forget to find a GSD club and keep active with the training.. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

stepkau said:


> HH is supposed to be excellent.. But many have a hard time communicating with them including myself. Seems they have SO MUCH demand for their pups they only respond when they have pups available.. (my best guess).. Still, I hear really good things and they were on my short list. (Bill Kulla was on that list too BTW)
> 
> IMO you are heading down the right path.. A path I recently took. I'll share what I have realized after taking the journey.. 1st - you're not looking for the right puppy, you're looking for the right breeder. A good breeder will understand your needs and abilities and place the right puppy with you... stacking the deck in your favor with great genetics, temperament, etc.
> 
> ...


Is there a nice break down of the differences between WL vs. SL as well as American vs. German? I think I know, but being new at this I want to make sure I understand the differences.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

samjham said:


> Is there a nice break down of the differences between WL vs. SL as well as American vs. German? I think I know, but being new at this I want to make sure I understand the differences.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


Others will explain it better.. everyone has their own biases so take everything with a grain of salt.. Show line will have long hair and maybe not as much drive, and maybe a little bigger. Some will say temperament can be questionable because they breed for looks but I don't buy it. A good breeder wouldn't accept that even in a show line dog but maybe I'm wrong..

Work line is short hairr, maybe a little leaner/smaller, and the potential for crazy amounts of drive. But again, a good breeder wouldn't place that puppy with you if you're not ready to handle it so... it comes back to the breeder.

American lines vs. German lines.. --> Was told Germany has stricter standards.. Even show lines must have the 1st level title for working. I believe you can get some really LARGE or over-sized dogs in the American lines if that's what you're after.. but, possibly more health issues because the breed isn't supposed to be that big??? not really sure..

At some point, we're splitting hairs regarding the breed.. I'm never taking my Sully to do shows or confirmation or whatever.. I just have an really awesome family dog who's whole life is about pleasing his family.. And I love him to death..


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

Found an interesting article here: German Shepherd German Show Lines vs German Working Lines vs American Lines


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

samjham said:


> Found an interesting article here: German Shepherd German Show Lines vs German Working Lines vs American Lines


I don't have time to break this article down, but let's just say it's blatantly biased against both working lines and American bred show lines. It's obvious that the author is a WGSL fan and it's no surprise that it's reposted on the website of a WGSL breeder.

You can find good examples within any of the line types. Whether that is what you want or what best fits you is a separate question. But not all working lines are insane, and not all American bred dogs are unhealthy messes.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

samjham said:


> Found an interesting article here: German Shepherd German Show Lines vs German Working Lines vs American Lines


Worst article ever.


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> Worst article ever.


Any recommendations for a good one? Thanks.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

cloudpump said:


> samjham said:
> 
> 
> > Found an interesting article here: German Shepherd German Show Lines vs German Working Lines vs American Lines
> ...


Succinct and accurate.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

samjham said:


> Any recommendations for a good one? Thanks.


Most (if not all) of the articles available on this topic are going to have a big dose of opinion mixed in with objective history and/or statistics. 

A lot of people on the internet write long-winded rants about types of dogs that they've never touched, never trained, never spent time around. 

It really is difficult to grasp the enormity of the spectrum of this breed until you've really had a chance to spend time around different individuals of polar opposite types. 

Stereotypes thrive, and extreme claims get flung around constantly. The truth of the matter lies somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I have always found these 2 sites very informative with the explanation of the different types.


(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) Click on “Different Types of GSD’s”


German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide 



Good luck in your search!
Moms


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

samjham said:


> Any recommendations for a good one? Thanks.


I don't. I think when we find out line we are biased. That goes for breeders too. Your best bet is finding a good breeder that will be blunt and honest. One that knows their lines and doesn't try to sell you a puppy. You want a breeder that will say you fit what I'm breeding for.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Can't be anymore clear this Breeder has an agenda. They bash every line besides the one they sell! Not a positive and wreaks!!! You have a lot of good advise and enough to keep you busy. Any line from a good Breeder can provide you what you want. The only way to see what you like is to go out and see some dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Can't be anymore clear this Breeder has an agenda. They bash every line besides the one they sell! Not a positive and wreaks!!! You have a lot of good advise and enough to keep you busy. Any line from a good Breeder can provide you what you want. The only way to see what you like is to go out and see some dogs.


Samjham-regarding article you posted.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

samjham said:


> One thing I am wondering about a show line GSD, do you think they would be brave in the face of an intruder breaking in the house, or someone threatening my wife or kids when I wasn't home? I wouldn't want a dog that would just want a stranger to pet them, or even run and hide. I have seen videos online of dogs people think would be brave, but in a simulated break in they were no use.


How likely is this scenario, in your mind? Are there enough armed home invasions where you live that this is a serious, reasonable concern for you? 

For me, all I really need or want is is for my dogs to act as deterrents. So in the very rare (where I live) situation where someone may be looking for a house to break into and rob, my big dogs and their scary barks are enough to make that person reconsider, and move on.


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> For me, all I really need or want is is for my dogs to act as deterrents......my big dogs and their scary barks are enough to make that person reconsider, and move on.


RE: bad guys and protection -- I agree with Cassidy's Mom.. Big dog, scary bark, a few decals on my doors that say "GSD On Duty" or "Ears Up System Armed", natural instincts to be protective of the family and notice potential threats.. -- All fall in the deterrent category.. Chances are bad guys will move along to a neighbor's house.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

stepkau said:


> Others will explain it better.. everyone has their own biases so take everything with a grain of salt.. Show line will have long hair and maybe not as much drive, and maybe a little bigger. Some will say temperament can be questionable because they breed for looks but I don't buy it. A good breeder wouldn't accept that even in a show line dog but maybe I'm wrong..
> 
> *Work line is short hairr*, maybe a little leaner/smaller, and the potential for crazy amounts of drive. But again, a good breeder wouldn't place that puppy with you if you're not ready to handle it so... it comes back to the breeder.
> 
> ...


Just FYI, working lines can be coaties, mine is, there are others on the forum too.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How likely is this scenario, in your mind? Are there enough armed home invasions where you live that this is a serious, reasonable concern for you?
> 
> For me, all I really need or want is is for my dogs to act as deterrents. So in the very rare (where I live) situation where someone may be looking for a house to break into and rob, my big dogs and their scary barks are enough to make that person reconsider, and move on.


I was kind of wondering this also.

I mean, part of the reason why I have my German Shepherd is because we had weird characters knocking on our door at varying times of night, and neighbors told us that before the house went into foreclosure and was renovated and flipped, it was almost certainly a drug house and they were pretty sure there was prostitution on occasion as well. I don't live in a bad neighborhood by any stretch of the imagination, so this was surprising to learn - but there we were, so dog it was.

I still don't need her to do anything but bark and look big and scary. The appearance and reputation of the breed is probably enough 999 times out of 1000. Are home invasions a frequent thing, or has this happened to OP in the past such that he feels he needs a dog that would step in and act?


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

WateryTart said:


> I was kind of wondering this also.
> 
> I mean, part of the reason why I have my German Shepherd is because we had weird characters knocking on our door at varying times of night, and neighbors told us that before the house went into foreclosure and was renovated and flipped, it was almost certainly a drug house and they were pretty sure there was prostitution on occasion as well. I don't live in a bad neighborhood by any stretch of the imagination, so this was surprising to learn - but there we were, so dog it was.
> 
> I still don't need her to do anything but bark and look big and scary. The appearance and reputation of the breed is probably enough 999 times out of 1000. Are home invasions a frequent thing, or has this happened to OP in the past such that he feels he needs a dog that would step in and act?



For the average household that does not live a questionable lifestyle, a good security system, security cameras, motion lights and a _Healthy German Shepherd (SL or WL)_ that barks is the best deterrent to keeping your home safe.

Unless training dogs is part of your lifestyle, and you are willing to accept the liability of owning a trained Protection dog, all you need is what I stated above.

Don't overthink this, find a good breeder and get yourself a nice Healthy Dog.


Kim


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

I was really just asking out of curiosity and to learn more about the breed. If the dog acts as an early warning system and deterrent that is really all I need. I live out in the country on a bit of acerage. It's a nice area and low crime.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

samjham said:


> I was really just asking out of curiosity and to learn more about the breed. If the dog acts as an early warning system and deterrent that is really all I need. I live out in the country on a bit of acerage. It's a nice area and low crime.



That was all I was trying to suggest to you, having the things in place that I suggested can provide you with a good nights sleep.

Anyway, good luck in your search.


Kim


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

WateryTart said:


> I still don't need her to do anything but bark and look big and scary. The appearance and reputation of the breed is probably enough 999 times out of 1000. Are home invasions a frequent thing, or has this happened to OP in the past such that he feels he needs a dog that would step in and act?


:thumbup: Yes, exactly. If you really need your dog to protect you from a viable threat then perhaps stronger methods are in order. But for most people, the presence of a GSD is a sufficient deterrent.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

samjham said:


> I was really just asking out of curiosity and to learn more about the breed. If the dog acts as an early warning system and deterrent that is really all I need. I live out in the country on a bit of acerage. It's a nice area and low crime.


I asked if you'd experienced it because it does happen. The Facebook post has been taken down, but this article summarizes what happened recently in a small town in northern Minnesota:

https://www.gomn.com/news/father-describes-hellish-nightmare-of-confronting-home-invader

If something like this had happened to somebody, I would certainly understand if they wanted their dog to act protectively instead of just serve as a deterrent (although I absolutely agree with Cassidy's Mom that in that case, you need to take stronger measures). And if this did happen to you, I would assume you'd have said so but just in case, I didn't want to discount that experience.


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> I asked if you'd experienced it because it does happen. The Facebook post has been taken down, but this article summarizes what happened recently in a small town in northern Minnesota:
> 
> https://www.gomn.com/news/father-describes-hellish-nightmare-of-confronting-home-invader
> 
> If something like this had happened to somebody, I would certainly understand if they wanted their dog to act protectively instead of just serve as a deterrent (although I absolutely agree with Cassidy's Mom that in that case, you need to take stronger measures). And if this did happen to you, I would assume you'd have said so but just in case, I didn't want to discount that experience.


That's a crazy story. Hope they catch that guy.

In my case, I have never experienced anything like that. I do have an alarm system. Having a GSD that would bark and alert would just give me more advanced warning and hopefully be a deterrent as well. Our household is well armed, so having that advanced warning is really all I would need. If the GSD decided to attack, that would just be a bonus!


----------



## love2GSD (Sep 22, 2017)

I agree with stopping by the German Shepherd Dog Club of WI. They are just outside of Waukesha. Sunday morning is the biggest training day. That way you can meet different types of shepherds and talk to lots of people. If you like certain dogs there, you can ask about their breeder. Lots of information & opinions & dogs.
Good luck in your search


----------



## stepkau (Jan 4, 2016)

Saw this on the news over the weekend and thought of this thread, and my GSD at home..  

Family Dog defends home from burglar..


----------



## samjham (Sep 16, 2017)

stepkau said:


> Saw this on the news over the weekend and thought of this thread, and my GSD at home..
> 
> Family Dog defends home from burglar..
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsDf3KrGgfg


Good dog >


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Take a look at www.casamoko.com. She recently transplanted from the NE back to Somerset, Wisconsin. The breeder is a licensed vet and owns her own practice in Somerset. I don?t know when her next upcoming litter is but you can contact her from the site. We picked up one of her pups (male, sable) in June, and he has been an amazing, well rounded dog. Her dogs are American show line GSD?s, but she also competes with them in agility and such as well - so very versatile. Neo isn?t quite 5 months but from 12 weeks has fetched a ball as well as my lab ever would, and also loves the water, people, and other dogs. He is a bit aloof in the way he is friendly, yet cautious. 

There?s tons of great breeders out there and lots of bad. I?m very impressed with the entire puppy process. You can tell she is incredibly passionate about the dogs, goes above and beyond with typical testing as well as genetic testing of her breeding pups.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Trix said:


> Take a look at Casamoko German Shepherds Wisconsin-German Shepherd Breeder. She recently transplanted from the NE back to Somerset, Wisconsin. The breeder is a licensed vet and owns her own practice in Somerset. I don?t know when her next upcoming litter is but you can contact her from the site. We picked up one of her pups (male, sable) in June, and he has been an amazing, well rounded dog. Her dogs are American show line GSD?s, but she also competes with them in agility and such as well - so very versatile. Neo isn?t quite 5 months but from 12 weeks has fetched a ball as well as my lab ever would, and also loves the water, people, and other dogs. He is a bit aloof in the way he is friendly, yet cautious.
> 
> There?s tons of great breeders out there and lots of bad. I?m very impressed with the entire puppy process. You can tell she is incredibly passionate about the dogs, goes above and beyond with typical testing as well as genetic testing of her breeding pups.


I've been in classes with some of the Casamoko dogs. I've also seen them at agility trials. I don't know them well, but they seem like nice dogs, and they'd be an option! We've lost to Casamoko dogs in obedience at fun matches. :laugh2:


----------

